# Revier für 2017



## Markomanne (10. September 2016)

Hello Gemeinde,

Aus beruflichen Gründen hatte Ich in den letzten 1-2 Jahren wenig bis gar keine Zeit zum Fischen bzw. Zeit in Foren herumzustöberen. Zum Glück nimmt der Stress langsam ab und unser aller Hobby rückt wieder in den Vordergrund.

Und jetzt ... muss ein neues Revier her.

Was ich mir vorstellen würde:
- Fluss, Altarm, See oder ein größerer Teich sein
- genug Platz für jeden Angler, Schulter an Schulter --> no way
- Bestand: Fried- und Raubfisch (Karpfen, Wels, Zander, Hecht, Barsch, etc.)
- C&R und Mitnahme sollte erlaubt sein. Kapitale Fische kommen bei mir immer zurück (Reproduktion), ein paar Raubfische müssen aber doch in die Pfanne 
- Nachtfischen und Zelten muss erlaubt sein
- Spinnfischen muss erlaubt sein (auch wenn es nur ein paar Monate im Jahr sind)
- Das Revier sollte "in der Nähe" von Wien liegen, max. 1 Stunde Entfernung (Richtungen: Klosterneuburg, Stockerau, Tulln, Gänserndorf, Orth an der Donau, Hainburg, etc. --> also Richtung Norden/Osten von Wien aus)
- Preislich zwischen 0-1000€

Ich bin für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar. Gerne auch via PN.

Wenn Ihr auf der Suche nach einem (bzw. 2, ein Freund von mir ist auch auf der Suche) verantwortungsbewussten Mitglied für euren Verein seid ... Ich bin euer Mann 

Grüsse
Markomanne


----------

